# اه يارب



## youhnna (24 فبراير 2010)

*اه يارب
من قلبى المملؤ اشواك
ومشاعري المضطربة
وروحى التائهه
من ضيق نفسى
من احزان قلبى
من القلق والخوف
فقد التف العشب براسى
وعبر الماء الى نفسى
واغرقتنى الضيقات
اعلم انك الملجا الامين
والحصن المنيع
وعند قدميك
ترتاح النفوس المتعبة المتالمة
ولكنى تائه
لااعرف موضع قدميك
ضعيف متعب
ارجوك يالهى القدوس
ان تمسك بيدى
ان تقودنى
فانا فى حاجة شديدة اليك
امين​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2010)

*


آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا

الرب يبارككم





​*


----------



## youhnna (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااا على مرورك الرائع
اخى النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (24 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اه يارب​*
> *من قلبى المملؤ اشواك*
> *ومشاعري المضطربة*
> *وروحى التائهه*
> ...


يارب سلام
امين 
امين
صلاه جميله جدا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## youhnna (25 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا اختى ضحكةطفل
على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> ولكنى تائه
> لااعرف موضع قدميك
> ضعيف متعب
> ارجوك يالهى القدوس
> ...


*هلليلويا...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك حبيبي...*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*امين يارب *

*صلاة جميلة ومعزية جدا يوحنا*

*شكرا لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا يوحنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا يوحنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2011)

youhnna قال:


> *اه يارب
> من قلبى المملؤ اشواك
> ومشاعري المضطربة
> وروحى التائهه
> ...



*حسيت اووى بصلاتك لانها بالنسبه لى جت فى وقتها
ربنا يعوضك*


----------

